
Faulty Automatic Braking Has Drivers Afraid of Their Own Cars: Report - t23
https://jalopnik.com/faulty-automatic-braking-has-drivers-afraid-of-their-ow-1837708314
======
RyJones
I have a 2018 Honda CR-V and the automatic brakes fire randomly on I405/SR520
here in the Seattle area. I assume it has to do with the reflections of the
road, but I wish disabling the lane departure warnings and collision detection
was something I could do permanently and not with 200 clicks in the clunky UI

